

Phono, the jQuery Webphone, is now available as a Google Chrome Extension - cmatthieu
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cpigogbnajapjecmcohncmllgjjejnof

======
skram
This is so rad! Thank you Chris!

------
jerrya
Very nice, thank you.

------
mpermar
awesome stuff!

